# Angeln in Südfrankreich / Gruissan / Mittelmeer



## peppepoppy (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Mitte Juli fahre ich nach Gruissan in Südfrankreich/Mittelmeer. Möchte dort auch gerne angeln.
Ich würde mich als erfahrener Brandungsangler bezeichnen aber nur im Bereich der Nordsee.
Am Mittelmeer habe ich es bisher noch nicht versucht. 
Hat jemand in der letzten Zeit Erfahrungen in der Gegend um Gruissan gesammelt?
Gibt es in der Nähe einen Angelladen?
Welche Stellen sollte man beangeln? 
Gibt es spezielle Köder, die man empfehlen könnte?


Freue mich auf einige Tips.

VG
Peter

;+


----------



## varuny-gruissan (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich / Gruissan / Mittelmeer*

Hey , Ich bin von ca 20.7 wieder in gruissan .
Und ja ich habe einige tipps 

Brandung ab ca 20 Uhr Mit Muschel/Wurm (bibi/Ringler)
Auf Doraden/Brassem/Wolfsbarsch mit etwas Glück Rochen/Conger

In den Etangs Ist sehr Gut Auf Aal/Meer Äsche/Goldstriemen/Brassen Zu angeln Früh morgens . 

An der Muschellzucht ist Spinnen Angesagt Hornhecht Makrele Wolfsbarsch Je nach Uhrzeit Köder/tiefe anpassen . 

8-12cm Twister/Wobbler/Blinker (efzet) der Knaller 



Mfg Und viel erfolg 


Wen du magst kann man sich auch treffen und zusammen die Würmer baden =)


----------



## Plolo (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich / Gruissan / Mittelmeer*

war letztes Jahr da mit meinen Brandungsruten, leider ohne Erfolg, hatte aber auch keine Ausdauer: sprich nur Mittags und Nachmittags geangelt, habe aber von den Molen am Eingang des Etangs einige gesehen die da Aale fingen und auch keine schlechten, aber: echt viele Angler...

Abends haben die Einheimischem im Etang ca. 20cm Doraden/Brassen gefangen, wären mir persönlich zu klein...

Köder gibt es in vielen Touristshops, Angelläden würde ich vorher googlen....


----------



## varuny-gruissan (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich / Gruissan / Mittelmeer*

Noch ein Video : Ja es sind noch fische zu finden 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUJkcBFOo8M


----------

